# Protokoll des öffentlichen Fachgesprächs "Den Europäischen Aal schützen! Aber wie?"



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2010)

Wir bekamen gerade vom Büro der Bundestagsabgeordneten Cornelia Behm von den Grünen folgende Mail mit dem Protokoll, welches wir gerne veröffentlichen:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren und Herren,
> 
> anbei übersenden wir Ihnen endlich das Protokoll des öffentlichen Fachgesprächs "Den Europäischen Aal schützen! Aber wie?", das am 23. April im Deutschen Bundestag stattfand.
> 
> ...







> Begrüßung und Einführung
> Cornelia Behm MdB
> 
> Warum ein Aal-Fachgespräch? Das klingt für viele Ohren als ein sehr - vielleicht zu - spezielles Thema. Aber es handelt sich beim Aal einmal um einen traditionellen Brotfisch der Binnenfischer, zum anderen um eine der bekanntesten Wanderfischarten. Und für den fürchten Fischereiwissenschaftler einen Zusammenbruch des Bestandes. Das sollte Grund genug sein, nach den Ursachen dafür zu suchen und sich um den Schutz des Aales zu kümmern.
> ...


----------



## Pikebite (12. August 2010)

*AW: Protokoll des öffentlichen Fachgesprächs "Den Europäischen Aal schützen! Aber wie*

Das mit dem Aalbesatz für die Bestandserhaltung muss man mir mal bitte erklären.

Der Glasaal kommt an der Küste an, ein Teil bleibt im Meer, der andere Teil wandert die Flüsse hinauf. Wozu bitte muss dann noch Glasaal gefangen und irgendwo besetzt werden?

Wenn man schon zu der Erkenntnis gekommen ist, dass Aale nur in Gewässer gehören, die auch ein problemloses Abwandern ermöglichen, sollte man doch eigentlich davon ausgehen, dass genau diese Gewässer auch für den natürlichen Aufstieg geeignet sind.

Mach ich mir zuviel Gedanken oder die sich zu wenig? Oder umgekehrt?


----------



## Gardenfly (12. August 2010)

*AW: Protokoll des öffentlichen Fachgesprächs "Den Europäischen Aal schützen! Aber wie*



Pikebite schrieb:


> Das mit dem Aalbesatz für die Bestandserhaltung muss man mir mal bitte erklären.
> 
> Der Glasaal kommt an der Küste an, ein Teil bleibt im Meer, der andere Teil wandert die Flüsse hinauf. Wozu bitte muss dann noch Glasaal gefangen und irgendwo besetzt werden?



Da gibt es ein vernünftigen Grund: ca. 90% eines Kilos Glasaales werden nicht das Laichalter erreichen, besonders Glasaale haben viele Feinde (auch Weissfische !!!) da sie nicht grösser als ein Rotwurm sind.
Wenn man Glassaale grösser füttert, das nur wenige Räuber sie erwischen können, hat man mehr vom Kilo.
würden alle Menschlichen Faktoren wie Kraftwerke/Exporte wegfallen, könnte der Bestand sich in 1-2 Generationen wahrscheinlich erholen.


----------



## Pikebite (13. August 2010)

*AW: Protokoll des öffentlichen Fachgesprächs "Den Europäischen Aal schützen! Aber wie*

@Kaulbarschspezi

Und ich dachte schon, ich sei der Einzige, der das so sieht

Ich hab vor vier Jahren das Aalangeln eingestellt, weil ich jedes Mal das Gefühl hatte, einen der letzten Dinosaurier um die Ecke zu bringen. Auch wenn andere das immer noch mit Begeisterung tun, muss ich ja nicht unbedingt mithelfen.

@Gardenfly

Klingt schlüssig, falls nicht genau so viele Glasaale beim Fang und Transport sterben, wie man eigentlich retten wollte. Mer waases net...


----------



## Tigersclaw (13. August 2010)

*AW: Protokoll des öffentlichen Fachgesprächs "Den Europäischen Aal schützen! Aber wie*

hmm wenn ich lese das mehr als 50% der Glasaale (22t zu 40 t) exportiert werden, stellt sich mir die frage, wieso man so viel über Besatz / nicht besatz diskutiert.
Für mich is der Galsaalexport DER Hauptgrund , gefolgt von "Turbienenmortalität" und mangelnder Abwandermöglichkeit. Hier müsste man als erstes was tun.

Mit "fischfreundichen" Turbienen, Auf/abstiegsanlagen und der Durchgänigkeitsverbesserung im Rahmen der WRR würde man sicher wesendlich mehr erreichen, als durch irgendwelche Besatzstrategien.

zum Thema großfüttern und damit Vermeidung von Prädatoren. Wenn die Verlustrate der Aale durch das glasaalfischen (bis zu 84%) kleiner ist, als die natürliche mortalität, wäre das für mich schon ein argument. 
Vielleicht kann man, durch Optimierung der Fangbedingungen, eine weitaus geringere Sterblichkeit bewirken. Jedoch hätte das alles nur Sinn, wenn die so großgepebbelten Aale auch zahlreich abwandern können. (also wieder thema durchlässigkeit, turbienen)

bisher dachte ich, das angler nur ein klitzekleinen Anteil am aalproblem haben. Betrachtet man aber die vielzahl der gewässer, wo der Aal nicht abwandern kann, und trotzdem für die angler besetzt wird, is das Puzzlestückchen erhelbich größer.

claw


----------



## seebarsch (13. August 2010)

*AW: Protokoll des öffentlichen Fachgesprächs "Den Europäischen Aal schützen! Aber wie*

Hallo
Das eigentliche Übel wird immer schön totgeschwiegen die absolut kranken in bestimmten Nationen die meinen besser........... zu können wenn sie Haifischflossen, Walfleisch, Schildkröteneier, Tiger teile, Glassaale usw. verzehren oder sich mit ihnen einreiben zu müssen. Eigentlich solten Waljagende Forschungsschiffe einen Aal in den Maschienenraum bekommen aber bitte mit sprengkopf und das solte auch mit den Glassaalfangschiffen vor unseren Küsten geschehen.
Aber es ist ja einfacher sich über Angler zu beschweren als sich mit den eigenen Spendengebern anzulegen.


----------

